
What Happened to TCP Flags URGENT, MSG_OOB, and SIGURG? (2007) - luu
http://blogger.popcnt.org/2007/07/what-happened-to-tcp-flag-urgent-msgoob.html
======
IgorPartola
What the what? I knew of the URGENT flag but had no idea the client discarded
the last byte. What is the rationale behind that?

~~~
Jasper_
A misunderstanding of what the "Urgent Pointer" field in the header means. I
go into it in more detail here:
[http://blog.mecheye.net/2017/10/urg/](http://blog.mecheye.net/2017/10/urg/)

------
virgulino
WinNuke! Those were the days...
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WinNuke](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WinNuke)

------
solotronics
as a network engineer the best way is to have excess bandwidth on your entire
path on a dedicated link. there is no other way to guarantee anything across
the public Internet, yes you can make best effort assumptions but if you are
doing something critical there are no guarantees over public networks.

